# Just took the plunge!!



## joyzilli (Apr 21, 2008)

After alot of research and many questions, I decided to go with BWV and just purchased a 75 point package!!  Now the wait begins....


----------



## lprstn (Apr 21, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! You can't go wrong with Disney, all their resorts are superb.  I'll try not to be green with envy.  Enjoy your new purchase...


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 21, 2008)

That is a great resort and (IMHO) you will not lose any money if you decide to sell in 2-3 years, but you will enjoy 50% or more discounts on your BWV accomidations.


----------



## joyzilli (Apr 22, 2008)

Contracts went off to Disney today for ROFR.  Now the waiting begins.....does it usually take 14 days to hear back?


----------



## laxmom (Apr 22, 2008)

It has been taking about 8-10 business days or 2 calendar weeks, give or take.  Ours was submitted on 4/1 and we passed on 4/14.

Congrats on your contract!!  My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## SDKath (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats.  Let us know when you hear.  It seems like an eternity but it's only about 2 weeks!

Katherine
(waiting for a Marriott ROFR now)


----------



## laxmom (Apr 29, 2008)

Good luck, SDKath!! Where did you buy?  I hope your luck with Marriott ROFR is better than ours! (they lost our paperwork!) But then, if they hadn't, I wouldn't own DVC!!


----------



## joyzilli (May 10, 2008)

*Passed ROFR*

I just found out this morning that we passed ROFR for our 75 point BWV contract.   I am sooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## Gracey (May 11, 2008)

Welcome Home!


----------



## luv2vacation (May 11, 2008)

joyzilli said:


> I just found out this morning that we passed ROFR for our 75 point BWV contract.   I am sooooo excited!!!!!



Congratulations!!  May I ask what you paid?  I have been thinking about adding a small BWV points package.


----------



## SDKath (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations!  75 points is my idea of a perfect "little" contract!  It's great that you passed ROFR!

We bought a Marriott Shadow Ridge off Ebay (Platinum 2BR LO) for a really low price so we are not certain we'll pass at all.  But if we do, I will be thrilled to have another property in Palm Springs (we have WMH)!  It's so close to us, it's a wonderful quick getaway without the need for pricy airfare.

Going to BCV in October!  Cannot wait.  This will be the children's first visit to WDW and my first in about 8 years so we are very excited.

Katherine


----------



## davidvel (May 12, 2008)

Best of luck on ROFR> I am also looking at Shadow Ridge on e-bay. if you passplease let us know the price.


----------

